# type of epoxy to use on topsheet damage



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i ride a gnu park pickle, and I have a little topsheet damage from a collision. My friend told me to use p-tex epoxy on it. 

what do you use to seal up any dings and scratches on your board?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i ride a gnu park pickle, and I have a little topsheet damage from a collision. My friend told me to use p-tex epoxy on it.
> 
> what do you use to seal up any dings and scratches on your board?


I just use the marine epoxy you find at Canadian Tire


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

2 part marine grade epoxy from ur local hardware store


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have some repairs to make as well










-Slyder


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Use ptex.



10 characters


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> Use ptex.


I'm confused here. Just drip ptex like you would do a base repair to repair the top sheet???

-Slyder


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

slyder said:


> I'm confused here. Just drip ptex like you would do a base repair to repair the top sheet???
> 
> -Slyder


Yeah, just make sure to smooth it out how you want it to appear aesthetically, as you obviously won't be scraping it off. You can do some trim work, but I generally just drip and leave it be.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I tore a piece of the top sheet off and want to replace it. A piece 2cm x 2cm, I should have been clearer with my repair. Not sure the type of damage for the OP'er. I will need epoxy.










-Slyder


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

slyder said:


> I tore a piece of the top sheet off and want to replace it. A piece 2cm x 2cm, I should have been clearer with my repair. Not sure the type of damage for the OP'er. I will need epoxy.
> 
> -Slyder


I could see that still going both ways, assuming the ptex wants to bond to the topsheet. Any bigger than that and I am right along with you in switching over to epoxy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just tried the Ptex and like you said it did not bond to the core or the bottom of the piece that was torn off. 
It was worth the try, heading to hardware store later today.

-Slyder


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

if it is not on the base use epoxy. Ptex does not bond that well, and doesn't have the strength of epoxy, so you will end up fixing your repair after a while.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

When I did a very similar repair, I just used some Marine grade epoxy/sealant. It was in two tubes, like someone posted. Just mix and apply generously. Then I had some vice grips that had large plates and simply clamped down on the area. You can also use a couple of metal scrapers and and a c-clamp. Then sand and clean up as needed. Its a fairly simple fix. Good luck guys.


----------



## vitrify (Jan 22, 2010)

For small dings and scratches on the top that I don't want to get any bigger, I'll just dab with some Gorilla Glue. Something like the picture you showed, I'd use 2-part Marine Epoxy.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies, haven't been able to check the thread until now. 

my damage is on the nose of the board, and isn't very big. if i had to guess, maybe 1cm? i'll probably use the 2-part marine grade epoxy, since that seems to be the best option. what brands are reliable and long-lasting? and would i be able to find this at any type of hardware store or walmart?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Loc-Tite is a very trusted brand and readily available at most any hardware store.
Marine grade I'm not sure about but I will let you know what I find when I go buy mine tomorrow


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

look for some nice marine grape epoxy. anything you find at your local hardware store. dont use too much, just a little goes a long way. I had the same problem with my skate banana and it seals up nicely with epoxy.


----------

